# Enclosed cubicle to block out noise



## williamt (Jan 23, 2019)

Is there any possible way to enclose an office cubicle to block out noise that doesn't break any fire codes?
We do have fire sprinklers.

The roof could be wood, plexiglass, dense foam, canvas etc.


----------



## classicT (Jan 23, 2019)

Drop an additional sprinkler.


----------



## ICE (Jan 23, 2019)

What about light and ventilation?


----------



## cda (Jan 23, 2019)

williamt said:


> Is there any possible way to enclose an office cubicle to block out noise that doesn't break any fire codes?
> We do have fire sprinklers.
> 
> The roof could be wood, plexiglass, dense foam, canvas etc.




Your cubicle or someone else’s?!


----------



## williamt (Jan 23, 2019)

ICE said:


> What about light and ventilation?


Lighting and ventilation is the easy part. Not too worried about that.


----------



## williamt (Jan 23, 2019)

cda said:


> Your cubicle or someone else’s?!


Mine and a couple other co-workers if possible.
I guess maybe I should contact Working walls and ask them about their "PARTITION TO CEILING ENCLOSURE". If you google it you will see what I mean.


----------



## cda (Jan 23, 2019)

My concern with some of the materials you mentioned 

Is they may readily burn!!!

Other than that no problem


----------



## tmurray (Jan 24, 2019)

They could also obstruct sprinkler patterns.

My initial thought would be that you need to modify the sprinkler layout unless you have a sprinkler head in each cubicle with a floor to ceiling enclosure.


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Jan 24, 2019)

Location of fire alarm device....may need additional devices depending on how much sound you intended to block. That is if your friends do not say the fire alarm is going off get out....lol


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 24, 2019)

May block view of exit signs.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 24, 2019)

Could also violate the means of egress route?

Aha....Did you get that MEMO on the TPS reports?


----------

